# Catback altima



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

I know this has probably been asked, but I could not find it anywhere. I am going to get rid of my $36 muffler from ebay and buy a catback exhaust off of ebay. I can get a catback system for like $250 or less. 
My question is... is the catback exhausts legal? It looks like it changes the catalytic converter. In my small town, there is only one good place to get exhaust work done, and they do not tolerate fooling around with the catalytic converter.


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

Well if it is a catback, by that name, it from the catalytic converter to the tip of the muffler. Unless it is a different kind of kit then most other catbacks, it should keep the catalytic converter.


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

tm_94altima said:


> Well if it is a catback, by that name, it from the catalytic converter to the tip of the muffler. Unless it is a different kind of kit then most other catbacks, it should keep the catalytic converter.


Thats what I thought, but it kinda looks like a cat. in this pic
http://www.motorenergy.com/images/catback_N1.jpg


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

Oh, I am sure thats just a resonater (sp).


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

tm_94altima said:


> Oh, I am sure thats just a resonater (sp).


Oh, I don't know much about the exhaust system. I just figured that a catback would go on the back of the cat. hence the name, but when I saw that thing, I was not sure. There was another catback system that had a "resonator" but it was like made out of weaved material so that was why I thought it was a cat.


----------

